# Anyone from Colorado on?



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Planning a trip up the end of this month and thinking about bringing the toys. We will be about 5 min from Montezuma Pass in Keystone and wondering if anyone's been there or if there's anything else near by?


----------

